

Midtown In Motion Could Eliminate NYC Traffic Jams - bond
http://www.fastcompany.com/1768031/midtown-in-motion-could-eliminate-nyc-traffic-jams

======
michaelpinto
It may help with traffic jams a little bit but sadly it won't eliminate them —
the problem is that many drivers ignore traffic lights and/or "block the box".
Other solutions like raising tolls are politically too unpopular right now,
and I don't expect that to change. And of course sadly there's no money to
improve public transit even though it's badly needed.

------
frankus
I'm sorry to be a pessimist here, but if this works Manhattan will develop a
reputation for having slightly less horrible traffic jams and more people will
decide to drive instead of using alternatives, and the flow of traffic will be
back to where it started (albeit with a few more cars).

